# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Chiros taking more X rays of my neck region

## sonar1234

Well all i can say is that the guy really wants to help me out, i asked about an MRI and he said that if it comes to that he will send me there.

He said that one of is patient had an MRI and could barely walk but since i can walk and do things, have no numbness in my hands and he gave me many test to pass that for now he wants to go with the x rays.

I didnt charge me anything for the x rays he took today, he took about 6 of my neck in different positions.

I am going back tonight for my diagnostic.

He said not to give up that in 30 years of practice he never gave up on anybody and that he will find my problem.

If worst comes to worst he will refer me to someone else.

----------


## sonar1234

Holly cow not has bad has i tought, the before after x ray show a lot of progress that has been made.

Issue is with my L5 in the neck being a bit to flexible, but he said not to bent my head backward to much.

Guess i will wait and see.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Well all i can say is that the guy really wants to help me out, i asked about an MRI and he said that if it comes to that he will send me there.
> 
> He said that one of is patient had an MRI and could barely walk but since i can walk and do things, have no numbness in my hands and he gave me many test to pass that for now he wants to go with the x rays.
> 
> I didnt charge me anything for the x rays he took today, he took about 6 of my neck in different positions.
> 
> I am going back tonight for my diagnostic.
> 
> He said not to give up that in 30 years of practice he never gave up on anybody and that he will find my problem.
> ...


i have patients who i have referdfor an mri who didnt have the symptoms of a herniation or bulge but it showed up on the mri, i had a patient who had bad low back pain ith no radicular pain in the legs, treated here, did everything i could, she never would get any better, sent her for an mri, wouldnt you know herniation at l5-s1. i am not sure why he hasnt sent you already, you innsurance will pay for it, not him, so i cant see any reason he wont refer you now

----------


## sonar1234

> i have patients who i have referdfor an mri who didnt have the symptoms of a herniation or bulge but it showed up on the mri, i had a patient who had bad low back pain ith no radicular pain in the legs, treated here, did everything i could, she never would get any better, sent her for an mri, wouldnt you know herniation at l5-s1. i am not sure why he hasnt sent you already, you innsurance will pay for it, not him, so i cant see any reason he wont refer you now


I asked him twice for this but he is very postive he said that my case is not that bad, if things dont get better within the next few weeks he will send me for the MRI at least thats what he told me.

----------

